# ADGA Registration question.



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

I really don't know where to put this, so if I'm in the wrong spot, sorry, and feel free to move it. 

I am new to this whole registration process, and I'm pretty confused. About a month ago, I purchased two Nigerian Dwarf does, one 2 years old (that'd be Nala) and registered with the AGS, and one doeling (Blackberry) born March 1st and not registered with anyone. I wish to register them both with the ADGA, and I'm not quite sure how to go about it. I have the AGS Bill Of Sale for both of them, Nala's AGS registration, the service memo from the breeding that resulted in Blackberry, and an application for registration with AGS for Blackberry. 

Would Nala be an AGS Registration? Do I need to Transfer them both? I'm also thinking that I'll become a member as well. Nala also has a moon spot on her leg that wasn't recorded on her AGS registration, and I was wondering how hard that would be to fix. The reason why I want to register them with the ADGA is because the main shows in my area are apparently ADGA shows. I also think there is a good possibility that I may end up with a small dairy herd, and I'd like to be prepared for that eventuality. 

Help please?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You do need to register Blackberry with AGS first, then I believe trhat once you get her registration certificate that you send the originals along with the application for registration into ADGA...You will get them back.

Also, make sure that you send the breeding memo into AGS with BB's application as this will "prove" that she is yours as well as the bill of sale.
As long as both does are registered under your name with AGS it will be much easier to register with ADGA.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You would register the unregistered one and and transfer the other in your name. Then you would need to send copies of the registrations along with registration applications to the adga. Don't worry about the moonspot on the one doe. They really don't keep track of the moonspots.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys! Now, here's another question.

The previous owner put down the Nala as Blackberry's dam on Blackberry's registration. The breeding memo has the correct dam name (Elvira), and the owner always said that Blackberry was Elvira's. So, after confirming with the previous owner once again, would it be ok to cross out Nala's name and put down Elvira's?

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm confused....you said that Blackberry was not registered yet with AGS...Right?

If she hasn't been registered, download the registration application from AGS and have the correct info on it, as long as you have the previous owners signature on the bill of sale as well as the breeding memo...she will be registered in YOUR name with her previous owners Herd name if she was not born on your farm.


Since I just checked, the site is making changes, so I would suggest using white out on the improper name of the dam and make a copy of the form, THEN fill it out properly.( The copy, not the one with white out on it)


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, it's the wrong name on the application for registration, which the previous owner filled out for me, and then mailed to me. 

Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can try whiting it out but I would email AGS first to make sure they will accept it. Otherwise you may just have to fill out a new form which can easily be found on the AGS website


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Ok, wow, way more issues here than I thought at first. So, Blackberry's application has the tattoo numbers and letters, but when I checked her ears(thinking I was being silly...), she hasn't been tattooed! It turns out the lady who sold them to the lady who I bought them didn't tattoo Blackberry because they were going to be pets and milkers, not showers. But I want to show them!

So, do you think I need to go out and get a tattooer, and tattoo them myself with out any experience and never having seen it done? Or is there a way that I can maybe find someone to do it for me? Or is it not really that hard to tattoo?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would contact a breeder in the area - they should be happy to help


----------

